# SA Citizenship application



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

I would like to apply for South Africa citizenship by naturalization. Travel records of the past 5 yrs are required. Unfortunately, i lost my passport in April 2018 which means i don't have any records prior to that date. How can i successful convince Dept of Home Affairs that i never left South Africa for more than 90 days in the past 5 yrs? Can i use an affidavit, employer's letter or bank statement at least to prove that i was around.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Thabani2005Zim said:


> I would like to apply for South Africa citizenship by naturalization. Travel records of the past 5 yrs are required. Unfortunately, i lost my passport in April 2018 which means i don't have any records prior to that date. How can i successful convince Dept of Home Affairs that i never left South Africa for more than 90 days in the past 5 yrs? Can i use an affidavit, employer's letter or bank statement at least to prove that i was around.


I think your best shot is to go to DHA and ask them this question. From my experience they are very reasonable and the person will tell you what they are willing to accept. Remember different DHA offices can have different tolerances. So its best to go and ask at the DHA office you will be applying. 
Do you have your proof of PR already and how long did it take to come out?


----------



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

jollem said:


> I think your best shot is to go to DHA and ask them this question. From my experience they are very reasonable and the person will tell you what they are willing to accept. Remember different DHA offices can have different tolerances. So its best to go and ask at the DHA office you will be aapplying.
> Do you have your proof of PR already and how long did it take to come out?


I did verification of PR. It took 4 months via VFS. One office said i must do an affidavit stating my case and the other said we need those records. So it shows nothing but confusion. That is why im asking.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Thabani2005Zim said:


> I did verification of PR. It took 4 months via VFS. One office said i must do an affidavit stating my case and the other said we need those records. So it shows nothing but confusion. That is why im asking.


This is exactly why I said you must go only to the office which you will submit. Do not gather requirements from different sources as they are not consistent between offices. If you are in GP I recommend the Randburg office. There are 2 ladies who deal with citizenship and they are very reasonable.


----------



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

jollem said:


> This is exactly why I said you must go only to the office which you will submit. Do not gather requirements from different sources as they are not consistent between offices. If you are in GP I recommend the Randburg office. There are 2 ladies who deal with citizenship and they are very





jollem said:


> This is exactly why I said you must go only to the office which you will submit. Do not gather requirements from different sources as they are not consistent between offices. If you are in GP I recommend the Randburg office. There are 2 ladies who deal with citizenship and they are very reasonable.


Thanks for the advice. Im based in 4way. I will see when I can go there. 
Did you also went through the same process(naturalization). If yes, how long did it take to get the outcome of your application?


----------



## jonamoyo (Dec 4, 2017)

Thabani2005Zim said:


> Thanks for the advice. Im based in 4way. I will see when I can go there.
> Did you also went through the same process(naturalization). If yes, how long did it take to get the outcome of your application?


Did manage to visit a home affairs office?


----------



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

Yes i did submit my application but from the look of things it will take ýears to get an outcome or never. Lots of documents laying everywhere around the office. Some signed Declarations of Allegiance forms were just thrown all over the place. In one corner there was a thick file with finger print forms yet to be sent for criminal record checks. The language test is just a formality. I was asked which languages can i speak and that was it. Told to start checking after 9 months.


----------



## NastiaKZN (10 mo ago)

Which branch of DHA was it, please?


Thabani2005Zim said:


> Yes i did submit my application but from the look of things it will take ýears to get an outcome or never. Lots of documents laying everywhere around the office. Some signed Declarations of Allegiance forms were just thrown all over the place. In one corner there was a thick file with finger print forms yet to be sent for criminal record checks. The language test is just a formality. I was asked which languages can i speak and that was it. Told to start checking after 9 months.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

NastiaKZN said:


> Which branch of DHA was it, please?


Somewhere in Pretoria North


----------



## John88 (6 mo ago)

Can anyone please advise urgently? I did apply for my naturalisation at Randburg. However they didn’t put my trace and track 035 and no reference Number. However I paid 300 rand. They told me! There will be an interview. The manager will call you either this week or next week. Did Anyone face this before? What does that mean?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

John88 said:


> Can anyone please advise urgently? I did apply for my naturalisation at Randburg. However they didn’t put my trace and track 035 and no reference Number. However I paid 300 rand. They told me! There will be an interview. The manager will call you either this week or next week. Did Anyone face this before? What does that mean?


I havent faced it but if that is what they told you then you just need to wait for the Manager to call you as they said. If perhaps after 3 weeks noone has called you can go there and ask.Just my thoughts.


----------



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

John88 said:


> Can anyone please advise urgently? I did apply for my naturalisation at Randburg. However they didn’t put my trace and track 035 and no reference Number. However I paid 300 rand. They told me! There will be an interview. The manager will call you either this week or next week. Did Anyone face this before? What does that mean?


I think it has to do with language test. I think it is just strategy to frustrate and delay applucations. Myself was lucky coz i did the language test the day i submitted my documents. They only send your file to head office in pretoria once your language test and police clearance is done.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Thabani2005Zim said:


> I think it has to do with language test. I think it is just strategy to frustrate and delay applucations. Myself was lucky coz i did the language test the day i submitted my documents. They only send your file to head office in pretoria once your language test and police clearance is done.


 How did they conduct the language test? What did they do? Was it oral, or written?


----------



## John88 (6 mo ago)

Thabani2005Zim said:


> I think it has to do with language test. I think it is just strategy to frustrate and delay applucations. Myself was lucky coz i did the language test the day i submitted my documents. They only send your file to head office in pretoria once your language test and police clearance is done.


I have done my English test online as well! Accredited company so let’s see what they will come up with. They have to submit the application within 5 days from the front desk received it.


----------



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

jollem said:


> How did they conduct the language test? What did they do? Was it oral, or written?


Nothing serious. It didn't take even 5 minutes. It was oral greetings session


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Thabani2005Zim said:


> Nothing serious. It didn't take even 5 minutes. It was oral greetings session


In English or local languages?


----------

